# nissan 200sx origin questions



## 2Fas4U (Aug 28, 2004)

hey all, i am confussed about the nissan 200sx. there was a turbo and a non turbo made, right? and there is a Front Wheel Drive, as well as a Rear Wheel Drive, right? is this a predecessor of the american and/or Jap. 240sx and/or Silvia, or is this the predecessor of the American Sentre? what motor came in this car, the CA18?? why make the same car in FWD and RWD? I believe the specific i am concerned with is some where between 88-91. this body is a 2 door hatch with flip up head lights. it is definitly NA. any and all responses are welcome, thanks 4 U'r time.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

2Fas4U said:


> hey all, i am confussed about the nissan 200sx. there was a turbo and a non turbo made, right? and there is a Front Wheel Drive, as well as a Rear Wheel Drive, right? is this a predecessor of the american and/or Jap. 240sx and/or Silvia, or is this the predecessor of the American Sentre? what motor came in this car, the CA18?? why make the same car in FWD and RWD? I believe the specific i am concerned with is some where between 88-91. this body is a 2 door hatch with flip up head lights. it is definitly NA. any and all responses are welcome, thanks 4 U'r time.


First off I'm not a pro on this...

In Europe there was the Silvia/240sx(s13,14 ect. body) called a 200sx.(RWD)
In the US the 200sx was the predecessor to the 240sx (S12... I think) which also came with a V6 in 89 or there about (but from what I understand they are rare).(2.0L or 3.0L, RWD) and looks like this:








Finally the 200sx was a 2 door version of the Sentra from 95-99 (b14).(1.6L or 2.0L, FWD)

Like I said though I'm no pro on it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

in the 90s the 200sx in the US was ALL FWD and all NON-turbo.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

2Fas4U said:


> hey all, i am confussed about the nissan 200sx. there was a turbo and a non turbo made, right? and there is a Front Wheel Drive, as well as a Rear Wheel Drive, right? is this a predecessor of the american and/or Jap. 240sx and/or Silvia, or is this the predecessor of the American Sentre? what motor came in this car, the CA18?? why make the same car in FWD and RWD? I believe the specific i am concerned with is some where between 88-91. this body is a 2 door hatch with flip up head lights. it is definitly NA. any and all responses are welcome, thanks 4 U'r time.


The first thing you should know is that the 200sx nameplate was used for two completely different lines of cars (and in different parts of the world). The rear drive "200sx"s were built on the "S" chassis (S10, S12, S13, etc). The front drive "200sx" built between 95 and 98 in the US were built on the "B" chassis (B14). The S and B chassis cars are completely different. 

That being said, you'll have better luck researching the car histories if you search by chassis codes rather than by the "200sx" name (S chassis cars were also called a number of things, ranging from "Silvia" to "Gazelle").

Here's a few links abou the older S chassis cars to get you started:
http://www.bengoodger.com/cars/silvia/history.shtml
http://www.v6-s12.com/History.htm


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

/_error_.cp


----------



## 2Fas4U (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the help. I'm not certain because the only thing on the car is the mark of what used to say 200sx but looking at the pictures i believe it is a S12 which would make it RWD i'll have to check but from the way it feels i doubt it's a 3.0 so that means it has the CA 2.0 or 2.2 engine in it righ?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

2Fas4U said:


> Thanks for the help. I'm not certain because the only thing on the car is the mark of what used to say 200sx but looking at the pictures i believe it is a S12 which would make it RWD i'll have to check but from the way it feels i doubt it's a 3.0 so that means it has the CA 2.0 or 2.2 engine in it righ?


I'd just take a look under the hood if you want to find out what engine is in it. Comparing that to photographs of other people's engine bays is probably the easiest way of figuring it out.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

The Datsun 200SX you all probally know, has a 8 plug 2.0 4 cylinder and was turbocharged. The same motor as in the Stanza of the time. It was RWD. It came with the optional 3.0V6 motor from the 300ZX and Maxima of the day as well. The 240SX replaced it. The 200SX came back as a 2 door replacement for the Sentra SE-R/SE in 1995. 
In Europe as described above the 200SX is the SR20 version of out KA24 240SX.


----------

